# My Carniolan Queen



## mrnewberry (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## garyk1398 (Jan 25, 2011)

She's nice and dark, like mine!


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

I put her twin sister in a hive yesterday, yours is a beauty!


----------

